# JNH Nightcrawler



## JohnG (Feb 12, 2021)

HI all,

I'm often the last to realize things, and so it is with James Newton Howard's "Nightcrawler." What a wild score. Listening to the score, you can just hear the movie's arc (an arc being an endangered species in movies these days). It just gets more and more out there.

Great work and a disturbing movie as well; an example of what someone with no morals at all can wreak.


----------



## JonS (Feb 12, 2021)

JohnG said:


> HI all,
> 
> I'm often the last to realize things, and so it is with James Newton Howard's "Nightcrawler." What a wild score. Listening to the score, you can just hear the movie's arc (an arc being an endangered species in movies these days). It just gets more and more out there.
> 
> Great work and a disturbing movie as well; an example of what someone with no morals at all can wreak.


I think the protagonist though an anti-hero reflects the modern industrial age. Does he have no morality, or is he a mere reflection of the loss of virtue in most of modern civilization where money, power, fame, sex and vanity rule? Sadly, I agree with the latter. Clearly, crime pays as our lead character not only evades jail time but succeeds as the new king of live video broadcast! Billionaires, big corporations and governments behave just like the protagonist in this anti-morality tale. Very appropriate score, I agree with you, John.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 12, 2021)

JonS said:


> Billionaires, big corporations and governments behave just like the protagonist in this anti-morality tale


...AND composers!

I like your point. It's like the guy is an allegory of the modern world.


----------



## JonS (Feb 12, 2021)

JohnG said:


> ...AND composers!
> 
> I like your point. It's like the guy is an allegory of the modern world.


So true, John, so true!! I once sent my reel to a film composer agent to see if he wanted to rep me and he sent it to one of his A-list composer clients who literally stole my music and arrangement for an episode for a very popular long running tv show in the 90s. I won't name the composer because he's already a loser but the show was called [--- ---- -------]. No the password is not NIPPLE, if you're a Cable Guy lover.


----------

